# Defensive Pistol Target



## KnurledNut (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ummm yeah....OK.



tumbleweed


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Just as an FYI, I also like those little targets, I usually get mine from *Pistoleer.com*, they have several different variants:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Which one is the target ??......JJ


----------

